# I Say! Bentley’s Christmas Collection is Here



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

It’s that wonderful time of year when automakers try to squeeze just a little more money out of you by introducing brand-themed nicknacks. This year, Bentley is throwing out its opening salvo early.

You can get everything from teddy bears to headphones to miniature Bentleys for the kids. Truly there’s something here for everyone!

From the release:

*Graf von Faber-Castell for Bentley*










Bentley and Graf von Faber-Castell have been in partnership since 2018, sharing a passion for unrivaled craftsmanship and unmistakable design.

Exclusively introduced for 2020, the Limited Edition Barnato by Graf von Faber-Castell is the most elegant of pen designs. Lacquered in dark green, each fine writing instrument features signature Bentley knurling and Woolf Barnato’s original signature on the green-glazed cap, also adorned with a Bentley ‘B’. The exclusive collection of pens is limited to just 1,930 pieces in honor of the year of the ‘Blue Train Race’, completed by Barnato defying all odds and expectations. The tale forms an important part of Bentley history, as does Barnato himself.

In addition to the new Limited Edition Barnato pen, the two brands offer a unique selection of writing instruments hand-guilloched with an elaborate diamond pattern. The eye-catching colors available have been inspired by exclusive Bentley paints; Sequin Blue, Tungsten, White Satin, and Onyx – a pen to suit the color scheme of every desk, handbag, or briefcase. Each of the Graf von Faber-Castell for Bentley designs offer the option of a Fountain pen, Rollerball pen, or Ballpoint pen.

*Naim and Focal for Bentley*










The ideal gift for audiophiles and admirers of excellent design, the new Naim for Bentley Mu-so is a wireless home speaker system built for class-leading audio performance, functionality, and usability. The Special Edition features distinctive Bentley design cues. Copper accents woven into the acoustically-transparent speaker grille and the striking heatsink reference styling aspects of Bentley’s design DNA and the EXP 100 GT. Lacquered Ayous wood adds a unique, dramatic finish, and a recurring lattice pattern surrounding the volume-dial draws inspiration from Bentley’s diamond seat quilting and distinctive headlamps.

For those who love to take their favorite music with them wherever they go, the Focal for Bentley Radiance headphones combine beautiful design with cutting-edge audio technology. Focal brings together the best audio technology with distinctive Bentley design elements, similar to those featured within the Naim Mu-so, to create the high-fidelity Radiance headphones. The earcups are finished in soft, breathable Pittards gloving leather for incredible comfort during your listening experience.

These new products from Naim and Focal for Bentley bring together pioneering audio technology with strikingly unique design, that will please even those most difficult to buy for friends and loved ones!

*Precisely what he’s looking for*










For the discerning gentleman in your life, the Bentley Collection offers a range of charming gifts for men to suit every taste and budget.

The Bentley Billfold Wallet is crafted in pure, soft-grained calf leather; a classic design that opens to reveal 8 card slots and 2 cash pockets. Featuring a metal Bentley wings badge on the outside, and an embossed Bentley logo on the interior, it is a smart addition to any gentleman’s everyday accessories collection. The leather is sourced responsibly by a 131-year-old Spanish tannery, who are certified by ICEC traceability.

The Bentley B Cufflinks are the smartest way to sign off suiting. Featuring a stylized ‘B’ logo on the front and a laser-etched Bentley emblem on the reverse of each toggle. Crafted from solid brass and rhodium painted for a contemporary, elegant finish.

A gift that will delight style-conscious men of all ages is the Legacy Panto Sunglasses. These vintage-inspired, unisex shades are crafted in acetate crystal-amber with gold-plated, characteristic Bentley design elements on the sides. Handmade in Italy, these sunglasses feature the highest quality lenses to ensure supreme clarity in all road conditions.

*Perfect for her*










The special women in your life will be thrilled with the range of gifts on offer from the Bentley Collection.

A trio of new floral scents from the Bentley Beyond Collection marks the first female range from Bentley Fragrances: each inspired by different exotic flowers. Mellow Heliotrope is a delicate, powdery scent, named after the Mediterranean, purple flower whose name means ‘turn towards the sun’ – the notes are floral with hints of blackcurrant, vanilla, praline, and strawberry. Radiant Osmanthus is joyful, fruity, and floral named after the radiant, magical flower with its sunny hue – blood peach, is accompanied by airy notes of jasmine, creamy sandalwood, white amber, and musk. Vibrant Hibiscus has an exuberant floral aroma reminiscent of the tropical flower that thrives in sunny climes – the scent opens with cassis and mandarin, a touch of peony, rose, hibiscus, jasmine, sandalwood, and patchouli. Each faceted flacon for the three scents is inspired by the signature cut-crystal glass headlights of the Continental GT, with a handstitched suede cap and the Bentley emblem engraved on the metal shoulders of each bottle.

To keep her most cherished and collected accessories safe, the Jewellery Case makes the ideal present. The exquisite leather jewelry box features the distinctive Bentley diamond quilt pattern on its exterior and is elegantly simple in appearance. The case is available in two different sizes, each complete with compartments and trays for precious rings, earrings, and plenty of room for other treasures. Admirers of the Bentley Jewellery collection will love this new home for their sparkling accessories.

*For the young (and the young at heart)*










Letters addressed to the North Pole this year might include requests from aspiring Bentley drivers of the future. The Bentley Collection features a host of exciting gifts for children, engineered to inspire and entertain them.

Sir Henry “Tim” Birkin is perhaps the most famous of the “Bentley Boys”, his stories still captivate adults, children, and racing fans to this day. The Birkin Teddy Bear is unmistakable in his signature ‘Birkin spot’ scarf and Bentley club jacket, and he’s soft and cuddly to please children of all ages. A luxurious bear, he is crafted in blond plush fur and features an adorable embroidered nose and mouth. A Bentley ‘B’ adorns his paw – he’s a toy that will charm adults and children for generations to come.

The new 1:38 Continental GT3 Pull-back Toy Car, while designed for ages 3+, will excite children and adults in equal measure. Crafted in die-cast zinc metal, the car is available in a choice of black, silver, red, or green. With real opening doors and an exhilarating pull-back action for hours of racing and entertainment for all the family.

The Bentley Ride-On Car will provide hours of fun for little ones during the holiday season. Inspired by the Bentley Continental GT, the toy car features a fully functional steering wheel, complete with tooting horn, and even a selection of different music from the stereo. The car can be used both inside and outside and is suitable for ages 2-6. The car comes in a choice of ‘paint colors’, White and Dragon Red, to look just like the real Continental GT.

*Fit for the green*










Even the golfer who has everything will marvel at a selection of new gifts from the Bentley Golf range – finished using the finest quality materials and ultimate performance in mind, to impress your golf club peers.

Expertly created to suit a wide spectrum of players, the Men’s Graphite Golf Set with Cart Bag is the full package. This complete set of clubs features handcrafted, Japanese, graphite pieces with unrivaled performance capabilities. The set of 14 clubs includes wood and putter head-covers and an exceptionally crafted golf cart bag. The graphite shafts reduce the overall weight of the clubs and aid fast club head speed. An ultra-soft, luxurious PU pin-holed grip is coupled with a premium metal medallion in the grip cap.

Stocking-fillers that they will really make the most of include: a set of 9 Golf Balls smartly packaged in a Bentley-branded box, the stylish Golf Umbrella for those who never miss a day on the course, and the luxurious Golf Holdall which is a must-have accessory for the locker room and clubhouse.

*Ready for the racetrack*










Crafted exclusively for avid motorsport fans, Bentley offers a range of luxurious gifts inspired by and in honor of the iconic Continental GT3.

The Motorsport Water Bottle is an essential accessory for a day out at the racetrack with its insulated vacuum flask and smart twist cap. The grey soft-touch bottle features the Bentley Motorsport logo and detailing inspired by the bonnet vent of the race car itself. The bottle proudly sports the #BringTheThunder hashtag and is ideal for hot or cold drinks on-the-go.

Practical yet stylish, the Motorsport Rucksack is the ideal accessory for those thrilling race days out. The rolltop rucksack features a de-bossed Bentley Motorsport logo on the front and the #BringTheThunder hashtag underneath and is finished in iconic Racing Green, with Living Green piping. The hard-wearing fabric has a soft-touch rubberized base for added durability, with wide opening compartments and a separate padded section inside designed to hold a laptop or tablet. Perfect for any Bentley Motorsport fans.

The post I Say! Bentley’s Christmas Collection is Here appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------

